# Roof Top Loader



## LDUBS (Dec 24, 2020)

I'm looking for some general feedback on those electric roof top loading systems. If anyone out there is using one, or has used one, it would be great to hear how you like(d) it. Thanks.


----------



## PATRIOT2 (Jan 3, 2021)

Watched a guy at the ramp unloading and loading a 12ft tin boat at a 10HP lake with one . . . he was having more fun with his $2000 electric rear-loader than his $200 boat . . . LOL


----------



## Superlucky (Jan 5, 2021)

I know a guy that lives near you that has one hanging from his rafters. He used it for years, but age has taken it's toll and he no longer fishes nor has a boat. 

He used it with a 12 foot aluminum. 

If you are interested, send me a PM and I will see if he wants to part with it (I';m sure he does!) My guess would be free, but I would have to ask.

Bill


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 6, 2021)

Superlucky said:


> I know a guy that lives near you that has one hanging from his rafters. He used it for years, but age has taken it's toll and he no longer fishes nor has a boat.
> 
> He used it with a 12 foot aluminum.
> 
> ...



Thanks! That is a terrific lead. Im still in the blue sky stage at this point. The motivation is so I would be able to have along a small tin boat on the roof of the truck when we take the travel trailer out. I don't want to be wresting a boat off/on the top of my truck. The problem is if I go that direction I would be getting rid of my 18' Gregor. Wife and Son are saying don't do it. I don't know. I'm thinking they are right. I may have to just learn to fish from the bank again when we are camping. Or rent a tin boat at the lake if needed I guess. 

I'm still too far from this kind of decision to take advantage of the opportunity but appreciate you bringing it up.


----------



## Superlucky (Jan 6, 2021)

I will tell you that the set-up and take down time is considerable. PLUS, you can't leave all of your fishing stuff in the boat, like you could on a trailer. 
My friend used his with a 5th wheel and it worked well for him. He put the retractable wheels on the transom and had a bracket made that fit in his receiver hitch so that he could tow it to the ramp. 

Get a cabover camper. The wife will go once with you and then tell you that it is too small. Then you get to go have quiet time by yourself!
Works for me, but your mileage may vary. 

Another real world solution to your situation would be to buy a toy hauler trailer. I had a Weekend Warrior (JUNK!) and another 5th wheel toy hauler that I used to haul my 14 aluminum on a trailer. I had a winch that would pull it up into the trailer. This worked out perfectly as far getting all of the toys to the campsite, but I found that the furnishings inside of a toy hauler are uncomfortable. With the boat inside of the rig, I could not fit a couple of recliners. The fold-down-from-the-wall sofas are terrible. 

Have fun
Bill


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 6, 2021)

Kind of funny. I call it my wife's doll house. She spends time decorating/tinkering with it just like I spend time tinkering with the boat. It has a name -- Betty Boop, or "The Boop" for short. I don't think I have any real option of changing The Boop to a camper or toy hauler. At least, not a "healthy" choice. Haha. Here is a pic of The Boop on its maiden voyage.


----------

